# What kind of dog is Charlie



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Was told he was an anatolian shepherd. I think he’s an Anatolian/GP. I don’t have photos of parents. He’s 15 months old and on his hind legs his about 5’5” 
He’s very friendly during the day, somewhat aggressive as night to unknown suspicious shapes. He’s very calm around our birds even though he’s never been directly socialized with them. He gets a bit excited around our Guineas sometimes, but they are very flighty. (Haha bird pun)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’d say the GP mix is probably likely. Seems a little more fluffy than straight Anatolian, but I suppose there are long and short hair varieties


----------



## MapleValleyAcres (Oct 25, 2021)

Brooklynn J. said:


> Was told he was an anatolian shepherd. I think he’s an Anatolian/GP. I don’t have photos of parents. He’s 15 months old and on his hind legs his about 5’5”
> He’s very friendly during the day, somewhat aggressive as night to unknown suspicious shapes. He’s very calm around our birds even though he’s never been directly socialized with them. He gets a bit excited around our Guineas sometimes, but they are very flighty. (Haha bird pun)
> View attachment 243713
> 
> ...


He is definitely has Great Pyrenees in him. Pretty sure he is an Anatolian/GP mix like you said.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

Definitely an Anatolian/GP mix! his light fluffy body definitely came from a great Pyrenees.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ☝


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Grrr. Dishonest breeders…
I guess it’s POSSIBLE the dam could bred with an Anatolian and a GP and the breeder didn’t know and had some pure bred and some mixes 🙄


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He could be a long hair Anatolian. Some can be quite fluffy. Could have a mix of either GP or Maremma as well. Did you see the parents? Were either of them long haired? 

It sounds like he’s doing great though, so even if he’s a mix, it’s likely a mix of only LGD breeds. Charlie is a handsome pup.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> He could be a long hair Anatolian. Some can be quite fluffy. Could have a mix of either GP or Maremma as well. Did you see the parents? Were either of them long haired?
> 
> It sounds like he’s doing great though, so even if he’s a mix, it’s likely a mix of only LGD breeds. Charlie is a handsome pup.


I did not pick him up so I didn’t ever see the parents.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a longhair Anatolian Shepherd. Her brother is shorthaired. Both parents fullblood Anatolian. No Gp!


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

So cute


----------



## gooat mama (Jan 7, 2022)

He could definettely be Gp//Anatolian but he looks a lot like an Akbash which can come in short, medium, and long hair forms. Akbash are very very similiar to Anatolians but they are white.


----------



## gooat mama (Jan 7, 2022)

His head reminds me a lot of a Maremma Sheepdog though. Especially the small, high set ears


----------

